# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση Πρέβελης σε νησίδα

## DimitrisT

Ώρα 10.10 π.μ.

Όπως ενημερωθήκαμε από το ΥΕΝ, το ε/γ-ο/γ Πρέβελης προσέκρουσε στη νησίδα  Δεσποτικό, έξω από το λιμάνι της Καρπάθου. 
Σύμφωνα με το Θάλαμο Επιχειρήσεων, έπαθε μπλακ-άουτ και στην προσπάθεια του καπετάνιου να το ακινητοποιήσει με τις άγκυρες, προσέκρουσε με την πλώρη στη νησίδα. Εμεινε για λίγο αγκυροβολημένο έξω από το λιμάνι. Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν 262 ταξιδιώτες.
Στη συνέχεια αποκαταστάθηκε η βλάβη και πρυμνοδέτησε ασφαλώς στα Πηγάδια Καρπάθου στις 10.05 π.μ.
Αποβιβάστηκαν στην Κάρπαθο 103 επιβάτες. Απαγορεύτηκε ο απόλπους του μέχρι νεωτέρας ενώ περιμένουν για επιβίβαση 245 άτομα.  
Το Πρέβελης είχε προγραμματισμένο κατάπλου 09.25 και απόπλου 09.55 π.μ. για Κάσο-Σητεία-Ηράκλειο-Θήρα-Μήλο-Πειραιά. 
 Δεν αναφέρθηκε τραυματισμός ή ρύπανση. Οι καιρικές συνθήκες πολύ καλές. 

Πηγή: http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9389

----------


## opelmanos

*ΕXEI υποστεί ρήγμα γνωρίζουμε κάτι?*

----------


## xidianakis

γνωριζουμε κατι νεοτερο? θα συνεχισει το δρομολογιο του σημερα ή θα το αντικαταστισει αλλο πλοιο?

----------


## DimitrisT

> *ΕXEI υποστεί ρήγμα γνωρίζουμε κάτι?*


Φίλε opelmanos σε 4 σαιτ που διάβασα δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά ρήγμα.

----------


## opelmanos

> Φίλε opelmanos σε 4 σαιτ που διάβασα δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά ρήγμα.


ok ευχαριστώ

----------


## xidianakis

απο πληροφοριες που μου εδωσε φιλος μου μηχανικος απο πλοιο της εταιριας, το κρητη 1 θα εκτελεσει το δρομολογιο του πρεβελης σημερα εως την σαντορινη!  δηλ. θα κανει ηρακλειο-σαντορινη-πειραια.

----------


## Giovanaut

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9389

----------


## Notis

Αναφέρεται ότι η πρόσκρουση στην βραχονησίδα στο λιμένα της Καρπάθου, έγινε συνέπεια μπλακ άουτ των μηχανών. 
Δηλαδή το μπλακ άουτ προηγήθηκε της πρόσκρουσης και όχι το αντίστροφο...

http://peiratikoreportaz.blogspot.co...g-post_06.html


Οι συνειρμοί που έρχονται στο μυαλό μου είναι πολλοί, δεν θα τους εκφράσω για την ώρα, ώστε να μάθουμε περισσότερα.
Οι πληροφορίες που έρχονται απο το νησί είναι συγκεχιμένες,  άλλωστε λίγο ενδιαφέρονται τα ΜΜΕ για το θέμα, λόγω και της απόστασης, και της θεματολογίας των ημερών..
Επρόκειτο να ταξιδέψω εκ νέου στην περιοχή για ολιγοήμερη ξεκούραση στην Κάσο, και αναχώρηση με το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο, αλλά διαισθάνθηκα ότι λόγω καιρού δεν θα προλάβαινα να είμαι έγκαιρα την Δευτέρα το πρωί στη δουλειά μου. Τελικά ταξίδεψα για Σχοινούσα.
Το περιστατικό με λύπησε βαθιά, επειδή είναι το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο ( μετα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ) . 
Επίσης λυπάμαι για τους ανθρώπους της άγονης...
Τελικά δεν την πάλεψε το πλοίο να βγάλει τη σεζόν, πάνω κάτω κάθε μέρα.
Εύχομαι να είναι σύντομα ετοιμοτάξιδο.
Δείτε εδώ ένα βιντεάκι απο Κάλυμνο, σε σχέση με το περιστατικό:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEjSD6aer7Y

----------


## xidianakis

συμφωνα με τα τελευταια δεδομενα μου, εαν ο νηογνωμονας κρινει οτι το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ δεν θα "τη βγαλει καθαρη" με ενα μπαλωματακι και πρεπει να παει για επισκευη, στη γραμμη μαλλον θα μπει η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ. βεβαια, αναμενουμε περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες απο αυριο δευτερα...

----------


## Leo

Να υπενθυμίσουμε στα μέλη ότι το θέμα του ατυχήτατος υπάρχει εδώ και όχι στο θέμα του πλοίου.

----------


## DimitrisT

Με τη ναύλωση δύο αεροπλάνων και την τροποποίηση δρομολογίων των πλοίων η ΑΝΕΚ προωθεί τους επιβάτες του ε/γ-ο/γ Πρέβελης που υπέστη βλάβη και προσέκρουσε το πρωϊ στη νησίδα έξω από το λιμάνι της Καρπάθου. 
Ειδικότερα, οι επιβάτες με προορισμό τον Πειραιά και το Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης θα προωθηθούν με αεροπλάνα.
Επίσης, το ΛΑΤΩ που κάνει το Χανιά-Πειραιά θα πιάσει και στη Μήλο ενώ το Κρήτη Ι με δρομολόγιο από Ηράκλειο για Πειραιά θα πιάσει Σαντορίνη για να παραλάβει όσους περίμεναν το Πρέβελης για να πάνε Πειραιά. 
Όσοι έχουν προορισμό την Κάσσο θα προωθηθούν με το Ιεράπετρα.
Πηγή : http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9395

----------


## xidianakis

για ποσο καιρο εχει τη γραμμη το πλοιο?? ποτε ξαναμπαινει στο ΣΑΣ η γραμμη?

----------


## Notis

Το πλοίο, χωρίς επιβάτες, πλέει λίγο πριν την Σητεία, με κατεύθυνση το Ηράκλειο...

----------


## thanos75

> για ποσο καιρο εχει τη γραμμη το πλοιο?? ποτε ξαναμπαινει στο ΣΑΣ η γραμμη?


 Την έχει πάρει με επίσημο διαγωνισμό φίλε μου η ΑΝΕΚ από τις αρχές Ιουλίου, με τα ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ και ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο ξεκίνησε απ το Ηράκλειο με προορισμό τον Πειραιά (προφανώς), μετά το ατύχημα του στην Κάρπαθο.

prevelis.JPG

----------


## OLENI

ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ
: ΛΕΩΦΟΡΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΗ, 73100 ΧΑΝΙΑ – ΚΡΗΤΗ, ΤΗΛ.: 28210 24000, FAX: 28210 36200 
Πειραιάς  

6- 9-2009 
ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ 
Η ΑΝΕΚ ενημερώνει το επιβατηγό κοινό με εισιτήρια με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ» στο σημερινό δρομολόγιο Κυριακής 6-9-2009 ,

αναχώρηση από τα λιμάνια ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΥ , ΚΑΣΟΥ, ΣΗΤΕΙΑΣ, 
ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ, ΘΗΡΑΣ και ΜΗΛΟΥ ότι το πλοίο λόγω ζημίας στην 
ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟ , θα αναχωρήσει προς ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ και ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ κενό 
επιβατών ,μόνο με τα εντός αυτού μεταφερόμενα οχήματα μετά την 
αποκατάσταση της ζημίας. 
Κατόπιν τούτου για την μεταφορά των επιβατών που ευρίσκονται στοπλοίο, η ΑΝΕΚ προέβη: 

Α) σε ναύλωση αεροπλάνων για αερομεταφορές από ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟ προς 
ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ και ΑΘΗΝΑ,  
Β) σε τροποποίηση του δρομολογίου του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΛΑΤΩ της γραμμής 
ΧΑΝΙΩΝ – ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ με προσέγγιση στην ΜΗΛΟ (άφιξη 02:15 της 7-9-09 , αναχώρηση 02:35),

Γ) σε τροποποίηση του δρομολογίου του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι της γραμμής ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ – ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ με προσέγγιση στην ΘΗΡΑ (άφιξη 00:40 της 
7-9-09 , αναχώρηση 01:00).


Οι επιβάτες από και προς ΚΑΣΟ θα μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ. στο προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του αναχώρηση από ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ σήμερα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 22:00 προς ΘΗΡΑ-ΑΝΑΦΗ – ΚΑΣΟ – ΠΗΓΑΔΙΑ – ΔΙΑΦΑΝΙ – ΧΑΛΚΗ – ΡΟΔΟ και επιστροφή από ΡΟΔΟ ΔΕΥΤΈΡΑ 7-9-2009 και ώρα 21:00 προς ΧΑΛΚΗ – ΔΙΑΦΑΝΙ – ΠΗΓΑΔΙΑ – ΚΑΣΟ – ΑΝΑΦΗ – ΘΗΡΑ – ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ. 
Οι επιβάτες που ευρίσκονται στην ΚΑΣΟ μπορούν να απευθύνονται και στο τοπικό Πρακτορείο τηλέφωνα 
22450 41323, 41495, 41305.

----------


## OLENI

καλημέρα .... :Smile: 

Μάθαμε τι ζημιά έχει και πότε θα επαναδρομολογηθεί?

----------

